# Firefox and SQLite mismatch



## Deleted member 9563 (May 24, 2015)

I just updated my system and Firefox no longer works. It gives me the following warning:

```
The application has been updated, but your version of SQLite is too old and the application cannot run.
```

Because I mainly wanted to update flash, I used the following procedure:

```
# freebsd-update fetch
# freebsd-update install
# portsnap fetch update
#  portmaster www/nspluginwrapper
# portmaster  www/linux-c6-flashplugin11
%  nspluginwrapper -v -a -u
```
My searches show this to be an old problem, but I couldn't find a FreeBSD specific fix for this. I would appreciate any suggestions at all since I rely heavily on a browser and hope I don't lose the 100 tabs I had open, which would be disastrous for me.


----------



## good-beastie (May 24, 2015)

Does `pkg check -Bsdr`, or sysutils/bsdadminscripts `pkg_libchk` show any output?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks good-beastie. Both those commands show many missing instances of these:

libicui18n.so.53
libicuuc.so.53
libicudata.so.53


However all three of those exist in /usr/local/lib so I have no idea of what to do about that.


----------



## good-beastie (May 24, 2015)

OJ said:


> Thanks good-beastie. Both those commands show many missing instances of these:
> 
> libicui18n.so.53
> libicuuc.so.53
> ...


Your welcome OJ. Those look like devel/icu library files, did you do the upgrade listed as 20150420: in /usr/ports/UPDATING?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (May 24, 2015)

I just now got Firefox to run by installing a new version of sqlite3 thus:
`pkg install sqlite3`
After a reboot, the Firefox process was running, but upon killing that, I could start it again. Unfortunately it won't restart the last session, but it does look like all history is there so that is a bit of help. My configuration in about:config and all addons are gone, but that's not a big deal for me to fix.

I wonder what I did wrong or if this is a problem with `pkg` or the latest Firefox.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (May 24, 2015)

I did look at UPDATING, but didn't see anything about Sqlite or Firefox so just went ahead. Since I'm using packages, I figured there was nothing else for me to do anyway. I'll go look at devel/icu now.


----------



## good-beastie (May 24, 2015)

OJ said:


> I did look at UPDATING, but didn't see anything about Sqlite or Firefox so just went ahead. Since I'm using packages, I figured there was nothing else for me to do anyway. I'll go look at devel/icu now.


OK, run the `pkg check -Bsdr` when done updating or with a reinstall. That is a good way after every change with packages.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (May 24, 2015)

good-beastie said:


> OK, run the `pkg check -Bsdr` when done updating or with a reinstall. That is a good way after every change with packages.


I just did that and the same messages as before came up. My repository is up-to-date and
`pkg install icu`

gives this output:


```
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```

Since the devel/icu libraries are up-to-date I don't know how to interpret the, seemingly erroneous, output of `pkg check -Bsdr`, or if there's anything else I can do. In any case Firefox works and everything else looks ok, so perhaps I'll leave well enough alone for now.


----------



## junovitch@ (May 27, 2015)

Selectively updating packages would be the cause.  The shared library provided by devel/icu is currently 55.1 and a `pkg info -l icu` on my system confirms this with file names that look like this: /usr/local/lib/libicui18n.so.55.1.  Your results show you have packages that refer to the older version of the library.  You either need to run `pkg upgrade` or follow the instructions in
/usr/ports/UPDATING.

```
20150420:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/icu
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  icu has been updated to 55.1. Please rebuild all ports that depends on it

  If you use portmaster:
        [CMD]portmaster -w -r icu[/CMD]
  If you use portupgrade:
        [CMD]portupgrade -fr devel/icu[/CMD]
```


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (May 27, 2015)

I'm thinking I made a mistake by updating www/linux-c6-flashplugin11 without running `pkg upgrade` first. Updating flash pulled in an awful lot of stuff and that did worry me, but I thought that Flash should be updatable at any time. Perhaps I'm wrong in that. Many sites display (something like) "you need 10.0 or greater" even though I'm running 11.2. I guess I've also gotten behind in understanding the `pkg` system because I notice the Handbook has extended information on it now. (Yes, I'm slow.)

Anyway, thanks for your detailed information. It really clarified the situation for me and I think I'll be on track now.


----------



## islamux (Jun 30, 2017)

good-beastie said:


> Does `pkg check -Bsdr`, or sysutils/bsdadminscripts `pkg_libchk` show any output?



this helped me alot  thanx but i had triple firefox & sqlite


----------



## islamux (Jul 9, 2017)

islamux said:


> this helped me alot  thanx but i had triple firefox & sqlite


i solved the problem 
by upgrading the pakages , befor that i descoverd brocken packages.

to know the brocken packages 
`sudo pkg check -Bsdr`
then upgrade packages 
`sudo pkg upgrade`


----------

